# Is it weird?



## Shirekeldeo7 (Dec 15, 2012)

I don't have a horse yet but i was planning when i get one i'll just like to do trail riding because i'd rather be on a nice trail then performing because i'm the nervous type i don't do shows that well is there any problem with that?


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Not at all. That's a great way for performance horses to retire (as long as they aren't batty).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseGuru (Feb 28, 2012)

It's totallly fine. I went through a faze when I didn't want show no more and just wantr trails. And all my good friends where still showing. 


No one cares. Taking a horse on a trail is a whole different animal. Takes just as much work. Big scary things are out their.  I love it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

I went from hunt seat to trail riding only for nearly 20 years...and still love to do it, but I've also started getting back into doing some competitive things. 
The point is, there's NO wrong way to enjoy being with your horse!


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

There is nothing wrong with that at all. I go trail riding all the time and I have never shown.


----------



## Thunderspark (Oct 17, 2012)

I have never shown but always trail rode! I love getting out by myself or with friends for a day out on the trails......


----------



## EthanQ (Sep 5, 2011)

Not weird at all. Trail and endurance horses require the same amount of training and skills as an arena horse.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Start out with just fun casual riding and you might decide that you would like to try some open shows - maybe doing trail stuff!

What kind of horse are you looking to get? Hope you can get one soon!!!


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

oops double post! Sorry!


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Why should there be a problem? If you ask me, it's the people who want to perform (not just with horses, but in anything) that are weird.


----------



## Radiowaves (Jul 27, 2010)

Shirekeldeo7 said:


> .......because i'm the nervous type i don't do shows that well is there any problem with that?


Not weird at all! There's nothing 2nd rate about trail riding.... I think it's tremendous fun! 

I believe my horse enjoys it too. He was in long term training as a reiner until I got him and I have really enjoyed watching him learn about things out on the trails. I'll never forget watching him stand for the longest time, contemplating the first boat that he ever saw!  I think he enjoys being out on the trails. If I give him a really loose rein, he'll tend to go out faster than he comes back in....

Trail riding can coexist with any other horse riding pursuit or can be your only activity. No problem either way! Just have a good time....


----------



## Thunderspark (Oct 17, 2012)

My mare loves trail riding, I have watched her for the past couple of years and the first time I really noticed it was we were going across a huge bald hill which you could see for miles......we stopped to take in the scenery and I noticed that she was standing there looking around also! Since then there have been many times I've noticed her looking.....going through a bushy trail and in between some of the trees you could see the river, she would turn and look out as we walked by......I'm so happy to see her enjoying the trails as much as I do!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

jamesqf said:


> Why should there be a problem? If you ask me, it's the people who want to perform (not just with horses, but in anything) that are weird.


This promotes acceptance of what everyone wants to do HOW?

It's no more 'weird' to want to show performance horses than it is to want to primarily trail ride.

If we want acceptance for our own sports, we have to be accepting of what others enjoy doing.

I hope you're not someone who sits in front of the TV and watches televised sports. After all, according to you, anyone who wants to performs is 'weird'. :?


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

It's fine.


----------



## Thunderspark (Oct 17, 2012)

nothing wrong with performing.....I just don't like to be the center of attention LOL


----------



## grullagirl (Apr 30, 2012)

In my opinion.....trail riding is the best way to go! Even if you are not a professional rider......you will have experiences that you will never have in an arena. I call it.....confidence building. I took my gelding out with a friend and we got to a creek....didn't know if he would cross it or not? It was actually fun to work him into crossing it. He would reach his head down to check it out....try to turn back...id make him go towards it again....he would sniff....take a drink....back up......after about ten mins. of him investigating i was going to get him to go through it! Well....he decided to go over it...jumped it....i wasnt ready for it and about landed in the creek on my butt. I was able to catch my balance and hold on. I got him to jump it about 6 times! What a rush!!!! Then we started jumping logs.....cant wait for summer! I will be jumping him in the arena and see how he does. I have only had this horse for about 6 mos.....great learning together  My confidence has gone way up!!!!!


----------



## Phura (Dec 4, 2012)

I don't think so, but then I'm the same way lol! I have friends who barrel race and have encouraged me to join the sport. Thing is, I'm really not the most competitive, and don't like to perform, especially in front of people. I find trail riding to be most enjoyable. I must admit, it presents more challenges than I anticipated and is a sport in and of itself. I'm a nervous one also, but ride time and lessons has helped with that and important, I feel, if you want to be serious in trail riding as it can be dangerous as well but very rewarding.

I have a horse I bought after just a few lessons and I would encourage others to get experienced in their riding first, and get a more broke horse. Mine had really good training foundation under her belt but needed a tuning up. With my inexperience it presented a challenge. However, with diligent effort on my part in learning, and a good trainer for both of us we have managed well enough. Though it probably would have been more pleasant for both of us had things been done differently, I love her to death and wouldn't trade my QH for the world!


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> It's no more 'weird' to want to show performance horses than it is to want to primarily trail ride.


Sure it is, at least from my point of view, which is what I was trying to tell the OP. The weirdness is all in one's perspective, so to an unbiased observer it's no more weird to want to trail ride but not show, than it is to devote time & money to showing but never ride outside an arena.



> I hope you're not someone who sits in front of the TV and watches televised sports. After all, according to you, anyone who wants to performs is 'weird'. :?


Just as a matter of fact, I've never even owned a TV. And yes, I do think most of the people who perform TV sports are weird, and the ones who devote their lives to trying to make it to the big leagues but fail are weirder still.

But this is really two halves of the same question: I don't understand people who want to compete, and I don't understand people who want to sit and watch others doing it. It's the same with everything. For instance, I enjoy going out for a bike ride or a run, and even enjoy trying to beat my own times for a particular course, but don't see why some people like to do organized races.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

I grew up with 3 older sisters that showed horses and did quite well (in my opinion...they did 4-H but also bigger shows a few times a month around the state) and I hated being drug to the shows.

When I met my wife she said something about horses and my reply was "oh, i don't like horses" granted i love my sister's one horse but I wanted nothing to do with waking up at 4am to go to the barn, load the horses, go to a show, wait 4 hours, watch my sister ride for 5min, sit another 2 hours another sister ride...ect...

my wife & her friends do nothing but trail rides and the past couple of years they have done a weekend camping/trail ride. last year I started riding lessons and then in the summer bought myself a horse so I can go with them.

so if it' weird just to trail ride....then i'm as weird as they come 


another side note: a LOT less stress & the people seem much more pleasant trail riding as compared to the stress/people at shows (no offense to any of you that show but tempers seem to flare when the competition starts)


----------



## grullagirl (Apr 30, 2012)

Tim: Your wife is a very lucky lady....the fact that you made an effort to try something that she likes so much. I will never see my husband in a saddle....he absolutely hates horses! Kuddos to you!


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

for me it wasn't as much hating horses....it was the people & the crazy horses that people often buy because it looks flashy

still hate the $$ that goes into them (standing out there eating away today's paycheck not thinking twice)

but she has shown me a side of horses that I really enjoy, and now i'm the one nagging lets go riding. and for all of you wives that think "hubby never will" get him some riding lessons and on a gaited horse. I liked riding the regular horses but dang that gaited is smooooooth


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

grullagirl said:


> I will never see my husband in a saddle....he absolutely hates horses!


Strange how often that's the case. Even my riding buddy/teacher: her husband doesn't actually hate the horses - he'll feed them carrots, scratch their ears, and so on - but I've seen him on a horse maybe once in the decade or more that I've known them.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Is it weird (or wrong) to be "just" a trail rider? No. 

Why is something weird? It's because it is different. There's nothing wrong with being different. My wife likes veggies and I don't. That doesn't make one of is weird or wrong. It's just that we have a difference in what we like or our preferences. 

You will come across some show people that may think its wrong because the horse isn't being used to its full potential. They think that there should be more purpose for the horse than just going down a trail. Now, I'm not saying that is how all show people are. 

If trail riding is what you enjoy, go for it. There are many of us that only do that. I don't mind competition but I don't want to compete in shows. When I ride, it's for relaxation. I get enough stress at work. There's nothing wrong or weird about that. It's just my choice. 

So don't feel bad or embarrassed about "just" trail riding if that's what you want to do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

usandpets said:


> You will come across some show people that may think its wrong because the horse isn't being used to its full potential. They think that there should be more purpose for the horse than just going down a trail.


The question in my mind, though, is how many of those show people would be interested in using the horse to its full potential* if no one was watching? Take out all the competition, spectators, ribbons, and whatnot, so that the "show" is (and always will be!) just them and the horse doing stuff in a ring laid out in the back pasture: would they still want to do it? Or is the horse just a tool they're using to get whatever they get out of competing?

*As if riding 10 miles or more on mountain trails, or across country with bears, mountain lions, and suchlike isn't using more potential than doing pretty collected trots around a level arena.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

No, I don't think they would. There isn't the thrill, adrenaline rush, or excitement.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Radiowaves (Jul 27, 2010)

grullagirl said:


> Tim: Your wife is a very lucky lady....the fact that you made an effort to try something that she likes so much. I will never see my husband in a saddle....he absolutely hates horses! Kuddos to you!


He doesn't know what he's missing... . Hope he comes around someday...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheystar (Jan 2, 2013)

There is absolutely nothing wrong with just trail riding! 
I used to show for many years a long time ago, but always trailed. 
I now enjoy taking my horses on the trails around home, and 
I even manage to get them to the state parks that are not too far 
away. I find a lot more enjoyment now with them this way - there is 
ZERO desire to show anymore. Any way you enjoy them, is perfect. :wink:


----------

